# Spooky1 & RoxyBlue's 2008 Haunt



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are a few pics of our yard and a link to our Photo Album for more pics.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=189

Slideshow of the yard, with Roxy's narration of the witch chant I wrote:






Roxy out haunting the graveyard (with Sam's Club Gargoyle)

DSC00736 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

What's for dinner, Grandma?

DSC00763 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Even dead relatives came to visit.

DSC00704 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Freezin fog juice at work.

DSC00724 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our new cauldron stirring witch "Grandma".

DSC00730 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Lovely set up guys. An evil chuckle came over me when I saw the foot in the shoe. (Not sure why, as it just struck me funny.) You'll have to teach your Hounds to pick up their "toys" when they're done romping in the graveyard.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow Spooky & Roxy, nice display! Were to begin? Is that Froggy Freezing Fog Juice? It seems to be working really well. Love, love, love the crow "bobbing for eyeballs" too cool, and very imaginative! Does your tree have those eyes naturally from branches coming off, or did you somehow make them look that way? Grandma looks awesome, especially at night with the green light. It must be so great to do this as a team and both be really into it, great job!:jol:


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Amazing job you two!! Love the added touch of the skellies in the car! That fog juice is VERY cool! The tombstone and Grandma pics at night are fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> Does your tree have those eyes naturally from branches coming off, or did you somehow make them look that way? jol:


Thanks, Scary! The face on the tree is indeed all natural. Our neighbor across the street was the first to notice that a year or so ago. We'd never really paid that much attention to it, but it certainly fits the theme.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

So jealous that your fog stayed low!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ok...I think I love the severed foot just randomly placed on the sidewalk the best. Even better because it's in a sneaker.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice haunt, Rox and Spook. That tree certainly is eye-catching. Wish I had natural ones that looked like that. Working on tree masks for the two I have. I really like the webbing on the bushes, the graveyard and witch and the foggy walkway. Eerie. I think I dig the ghoul hounds feeding on the corpse the most. Not something usually seen and very creepy. And, of course, the very haunting hostess lurking in the doorway. Nicely done. :smilekin:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> Is that Froggy Freezing Fog Juice? It seems to be working really well.


Yes it is Froggy's Freezin Fog Juice. I pipe it through a fog chiller containing dry ice to get it nice and cold.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice yard haunt..
great pics


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You really took some great pictures. Nice job on your haunt.


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice display. I also love the foot in the shoe. I have always thought that using a car as part of a haunt is cool idea. I have been thinking about doing it for years and am going to do it next year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like everything!

Gauzy, tattered greeter is great. Love that little spider victim too!

The shoe and foot is hilarious!


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice atmospheric haunt! Great fog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all, for the kind remarks. We really enjoyed ourselves, and were pleased that many of the TOTs spent time looking at what we had out in the yard both before and after getting candy.

I had no idea the severed sneaker-clad foot would be such a hit, but Spooky1 gets the credit for thinking that one up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice pics...awesome fog there!!


----------

